# Visiting Bristol w/e of Sat. 10th November -- things to do/see?



## William of Walworth (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello Bristol Urbanites.

Deb and I will be coming to Bristol on Friday 9th November and staying til late afternoon/early evening the Sunday.

We're staying with non Urban festival pals in BS2 (is that Bedminster? -- haven't checked the address's location yet)

We would welcome suggestions/recommendations for things to do/places to see/ good (ale friendly) pubs to visit. I know Bristol reasonably but not very well, I'm sure there'll be some ideas I haven't thought of.

 And of course we'd be delighted to meet any Urbanites who have some pint drinking time on their hands that weekend. JTG, derv, Iam, fizzer, bombscare, kali, r3K, others, you around?? (I know wiskey will be working in London that weekend though  ).

Cheers for any suggestions


----------



## xenon (Oct 20, 2007)

BS2 is Kingsdown AFAIK. Just up hill from the city centre. The Scotchman and His Pack is a nice little boozer. I like the terrace bit on top. The Bell on Jamaica Street isn't far from there either. My local. The Corronation, Southvil has a few local ales.


I will have to come out and meet the internet peple


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 20, 2007)

Bugger...

It's bombscare's dad's birthday on the Sunday, so I suspect we may be in Devon that weekend.

Not 100% sure though so will check with 'im indoors...


----------



## Cakes (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi WoW!!

If it is Kingsdown you should try to find the COtham Porter Stores for zider and the Hare on the Hill and Hillsgrove which are next door to each other and good for ales.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 28, 2007)

Its also the JTG/KRS birthday weekend extravanganza,

Drum N Bass, cream cakes, trifle, Jelly, Ice Cream and if Isambard is over that weekend. . . lashings of ginger beer.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 28, 2007)

But we wont be there


----------



## big eejit (Oct 28, 2007)

BS2 is Kingsdown, Stokes Croft, St Pauls-y.

All pubs listed above (CPS, Bell, Hare on Hill) all good. Plus Pipe and SLippers on Cheltenham Road and Pie Minister on Stokes Croft.  Mmmm.

http://www.pieminister.co.uk/


----------



## strung out (Oct 28, 2007)

aye, i'll probably be out for some drinks that weekend.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 28, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> cream cakes, trifle, Jelly, Ice Cream



 




> Drum N bass


----------



## JTG (Oct 28, 2007)

strung_out said:
			
		

> aye, i'll probably be out for some drinks that weekend.


what do you mean 'probably'?!

it's my birthday you little shit, no 'probably' about it!


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 29, 2007)

Cakes said:
			
		

> Hi WoW!!
> 
> If it is Kingsdown you should try to find the COtham Porter Stores for zider and the Hare on the Hill and Hillsgrove which are next door to each other and good for ales.



Cheers Cakes, oh yes we've done a bit of research ourselves now, us fussy CAMRA types,  and those pub names are now familiar to us. Hope to see you at some point that w/e. We will be in BS2 the Friday night with our hosts (cos we don't arrive at Temple Meads til quite late on the 9th -- around 9 pm). Then after a day of Bristol exploring on Sat, we hope to be doing JTG birthday tings the Saturday evening


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 29, 2007)

*Festie type Pie type munchies for the Sat!!*




			
				big eejit said:
			
		

> Pie Minister on Stokes Croft.  Mmmm.
> 
> http://www.pieminister.co.uk/



Thankyou!! We LURVE the Piemeisters ....


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 29, 2007)

*As you know from t'other thread ...*

Looking forward to your birfdee larks on Saturday 10th JTG -- great coincidence for us that!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 5, 2007)

Cakes said:
			
		

> Hi WoW!!
> 
> If it is Kingsdown you should try to find the COtham Porter Stores for zider and the Hare on the Hill and Hillsgrove which are next door to each other and good for ales.



In fact it turns out  we are staying in BS5, but the address is walkable or a short bus/taxi from the centre or from the Stokes Croft area. I've checked maps!

So our plan now is to head for the Hillgrove Porter Stores (rather than the Cotham one) on Friday evening. But we won't be in town til lateish, my train isn't into Temple Meads until 9:10, Deb's train from Wales somewhat earlier. So we'll be in the HPS by 10 pm Friday, and at JTG' birthday drinks in the Farm, St Werburghs on Saturday evening, and generally exploring the city Saturday daytime.

Look forward to meeting one or two of you, hopefully


----------



## Geri (Nov 10, 2007)

All the best people live in BS5


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes indeedy - cool as the coolest thing you can imagine.


----------



## JTG (Nov 10, 2007)

BS2 ftw!


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 12, 2007)

Well we had a great weekend. Our friends have a remarkably scruffy (full of hippies!) but nice house just off the top  (Bristol end) of Stapleton Road, walkable both to/from the Centre, and from St Werburghs where we were on Saturday. Sorry we wimped out of Gener8tor in the end JTG, but the Farm was indeed a fine pub, shame it was so quiet.

Today we travelled from Easton to Clifton, how the other half lives eh? But the 2 pubs in Jacobs Well Road and the Victoria in Clifton  were nice and great for ale  and Clifton Suspension Bridge is a sight to be seen if you haven't been close to it before (as Deb hadn't -- very romantic  ).

One question from Saturday -- how long has the Cabot Tower on Brandon Hill been closed? The views were impressive enough from the park, but we really wanted to climb the tower too


----------



## strung out (Nov 12, 2007)

only been closed in the last week i think. read an article in the local paper recently saying cracks had been discovered in the masonry and it was being closed for safety reasons


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 12, 2007)

Cheers for that strung out -- shame really but there it is ...


----------

